# DND‘s Next Generation Combat Vehicle



## MAJOR_Baker (23 Jan 2004)

Is the DND going ahead with purchasing their next generation combat vehicles or are they waiting for something like this?

FCS-Hybrid

Hybrid-2 

United Defense Videos


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2004)

I think Stryker is going to be it for the forseeable future


----------



## Yeoman (23 Jan 2004)

yeah there‘s a freeze right now, only thing going through is the choppers to replace the sea kinigs.
Greg


----------



## GerryCan (24 Jan 2004)

I heard that our 65 new Strykers are going to be outfitted with the latest in technologically advanced paint jobs, that when looked at through nvg‘s, the message : ‘WE SUCK‘ will appear on each broad side of the vehicle(in cadpat of course). True Story.


----------



## Alex (24 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Yeoman:
> [qb] yeah there‘s a freeze right now, only thing going through is the choppers to replace the sea kinigs.
> Greg [/qb]


And that‘s not supposed to happen until like 2008 or something? Egads.

Right now I‘m praying for a miracle.. maybe the new conservatives can win the next election somehow.


----------



## matt wright (24 Jan 2004)

you guys should check out my comments on the G-Wagen, in the Armour forum, under the topic Milverado. Spending freezes and politics......  :skull:


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by GerryCan:
> [qb] I heard that our 65 new Strykers are going to be outfitted with the latest in technologically advanced paint jobs, that when looked at through nvg‘s, the message : ‘WE SUCK‘ will appear on each broad side of the vehicle(in cadpat of course). True Story. [/qb]


LOL!! That has to be hands down the funniest thing ive read all night!  :tank:


----------



## Da_man (7 Feb 2004)

sea kings wont be replaced until 2013


----------



## Franko (8 Feb 2004)

Gerry Can....go back to eating cake and rotting away in Drvar will you...    

True story ‘eh? Hard to believe that considering they aren‘t even rolling off the assembly line at all. The gov‘t has put a suspension on the project to get a sober look at the POS proposition, to eveyone‘s relief.

We‘re tenativley on the books for 66, not 65 at 9 mil a piece!

As for the CADPAT "We Suck" design...I suggest you get off the drugs.    

Another suggestion...stop wasting Mike‘s bandwidth and our time with your drivel.   :boring:   

Regards


----------



## Franko (9 Feb 2004)

Sorry about that gents...just got a bit miffed.

Cpl Thompson...you‘ve been had.

As for the Stykers...wait a sec. They haven‘t even been named by the CF yet, why call them by a Yank moniker(no offense S Baker)

What would you call this POS?

Regards


----------



## Franko (9 Feb 2004)

Sorry about that gents...just got a bit miffed.

Cpl Thompson...you‘ve been had.

As for the Stykers...wait a sec. They haven‘t even been named by the CF yet, why call them by a Yank moniker(no offense S Baker)

What would you call this POS?

Regards


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Feb 2004)

The Chreation


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (21 Feb 2004)

From rhat i have read The seakings will be replaced by either the 101-Cormorant or the superhawk. The Bid is 3billion dollars and  will take untill 2010 before we see all of them. The winner of the Bif will be announced in the summer of 2004.

Here is a good read!!
 http://www.canadiandefencereview.com/


----------

